# Wanted Omega box



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

*Wanted Omega box*


View Advert


I was wondering if anyone has a spare/unwanted Omega box for sale, the red leather type, like in the pic below, it is for my SMP. It does not have to be in perfect nick. I have a UK address I can use if that makes things easier.

Cheers Martin :thumbsup:

View attachment 10190





*Advertiser*

martinzx



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£30.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

